# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  سر سعادة المرء في لسانه

## محمد طه شعبان

بقلم: منال المنصور:
عجيبة تلك العضلة الصغيرة في جسم الإنسان, فبالرغم من صغر حجمها إلا أنها تصنع أعمالا عظيمة, فقد تمزق وتفرق وقد تجمع وتقرب, وقد تكون سببا لسعادة الإنسان في حياته وقد تكون أيضا سببا في شقائه, وقد تكون سببا لزيادة الحسنات ورفعة الدرجات, وقد تكون سببا لكسب السيئات ومحق الحسنات بل...!! قد تهوي به في دركات النار, إنها.... اللسان...!!! نعم.. اللسان, فحين يحسن الإنسان حديثه مع الآخرين وينتقي عباراته, ولا يتحدث إلا بأطيب القول وبما ينفع, وفيما يعنيه, ويذكر الله به جُلَّ وقته, كان ذلك سببا لسعادته وفلاحه؛ لأنه حفظ لسانه عن الوقوع في أعراض الناس وعن الغيبة والنميمة التي تعد من كبائر الذنوب, والتي نهانا الله عن فعلها, بل وصور من يفعل ذلك بأبشع تصوير دلالة على شناعة الفعل وعلى قبحه فقال جل وعلا: ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيرًا مِنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ وَلَا تَجَسَّسُوا وَلَا يَغْتَبْ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا أَيُحِبُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ لَحْمَ أَخِيهِ مَيْتًا فَكَرِهْتُمُوهُ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ رَحِيمٌ ﴾ (سورة الحجرات آية 12).
والغيبة كما قال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ) ذكرك أخاك بما يكره ( ولو كان فيه، أما النميمة فهي: نقل الكلام من شخص لآخر بقصد الإفساد.
وهاتان الصفتان الذميمتان من أكبر ما يفرق بين المجتمعات ويمزق وحدتها, وتملأ القلوب غيظا وحنقا, وتسبب الحقد والضغينة والكراهية؛ لذلك نهانا الله عنها, وعلى النقيض أمرنا بالنطق بأطيب القول وأحسنه في الدعوة إلى التوحيد وفي شتى المجالات؛ لأنه أدعى للقبول وأحرى للإجابة, وأقرب مثال لذلك أنه - سبحانه - حينما أرسل موسى وأخاه هارون إلى فرعون ذلك الطاغية الكافر المتكبر ليدعواه إلى دين الله, أمرهما بأن يدعواه بالقول اللين فقال تعالى: ﴿ اذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَأَخُوكَ بِآيَاتِي وَلَا تَنِيَا فِي ذِكْرِي * اذْهَبَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى * فَقُولَا لَهُ قَوْلًا لَيِّنًا لَعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَى ﴾ (سورة طه آية 42 - 44 ).
وتفسير الآية ما ذكره الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي في كتابه (تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان):
â قَوْلًا لَيِّنًا &#225;: أي سهلا لطيفا برفق ولين وأدب في اللفظ من دون فحش ولا صلف ولا غلظة في المقال أو فظاظة في الأفعال، â لَعَلَّهُ &#225; بسبب القول اللين â يَتَذَكَّرُ &#225; ما ينفعه فيأتيه â أَوْ يَخْشَى &#225; ما يضره فيتركه، فإن القول اللين داع لذلك، والقول الغليظ منفر عن صاحبه ا.هـ.».
وإذا كان هذا التصرف، وهذا التعامل مع الكافر وهو كافر, فمن البديهي أن يكون التعامل الجيد والحسن مع المسلمين أولى وأحرى, لذا ينبغي على الإنسان المسلم أن يتحلى بالأخلاق الحميدة الموجودة في عقيدة الإسلام والتي علمنا إياها النبي الكريم -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وأن يراقب لسانه ويتحرى الصدق فيما يقول, ويحاسب نفسه على كل كلمة ينطق بها هل تكون له في ميزان حسناته...؟؟ أم تكون عليه وتكون في ميزان سيئاته...؟؟
ومن واقع تجربة - حتى يحظى الإنسان بالقبول والمحبة من جميع من هم حوله ويشعر بالسعادة - أذكر هذه النقاط التي أرجو أن تكون نافعة إن شاء الله:
* أن يكون الإنسان بشوشا مبتسما فالابتسامة في وجه أخيك صدقة وتفتح لك القلوب.
* أن يتحلى بأدب المجلس من: إلقاء التحية, الإفساح في المجلس, احترام الكبير, ألا يتصدر المجلس بالحديث ويدع المجال للآخرين بأن يتحدثوا.
* سؤال الآخرين عن أحوالهم والاحتفاء بهم وتقديم المساعدة لهم إن احتاجوا لذلك.
* تحري الصدق في كل ما يقول وينطق وفي الحديث: ) لا يزال الرجل يصدق ويتحرى الصدق حتى يكتب عند الله صديقا ).
* عـدم التدخل فيما لا يعنيه من شئون الآخرين وفي الحـديث:  (من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه).
* تأسيس الرقابة الذاتية واستشعار أن الله مطلع على الإنسان ومحيط بكل ما يقول وينطق, ويتذكر دائما أن عن يمينه وشماله ملكين يسجلان ويكتبان كل ما يقول, واستحضار ذلك دائما يدفع الإنسان إلى فعل الخير وإلى ما يرضي الله عنه, ويدعوه إلى ترك المعاصي وعن كل ما يغضب الله.
* كلما تقرب العبد لربه بالطاعات والأعمال الصالحات نال رضا الله ومحبته وجعل الله له القبول في الأرض وألقى محبته في قلوب الخلق.
* حسن الظن بالآخرين وألا ينشغل إلا بنفسه؛ لأن المرء حينما يشغل نفسه بمراقبة الآخرين وانتقادهم يغفل عن نفسه وعيوبه, وقبل أن ينتقد الإنسان الآخرين لا بد أن يرى عيوبه ويسعى لإصلاحها, وحتى لو واجه النقد فليتقبله بكل رحابة صدر، اعلم أن تقبل النقد قد يكون صعبا بعض الشيء خصوصا حينما يكون نقدا لاذعا خاليا من الأسلوب الجيد, لكن العاقل من يستمع إليه مهما كان الأسلوب الذي جاء به, ويسعى للإصلاح والتقويم.
كما قال عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه-: «رحم الله امرأ أهدى إلي عيوبي» لأن المحب الحقيقي الناصح هو الذي يوجهك وينبهك عند وقوعك في الخطأ ويؤيدك على الصواب والفعل الحسن, وجميل أن نجعل نقد الآخرين بمثابة الموج الذي يدفعنا للأمام وأن نرتقي بأنفسنا وأخلاقنا وذواتنا إلى معالي الأمور.
* أن نتذكر أن سعادة المرء وتعاسته في لسانه, فإن استطاع التحكم في لسانه فإنه يستطيع التحكم في سعادته وفي الحديث: ) وهل يكب الناس في النار على وجوههم إلا حصائد ألسنتهم (، فكلما كانت كلماتك لطيفة ومهذبة ومؤدبة كسبت بذلك ودّ من حولك وحبهم واحترامهم وازدادوا شوقا إلى حديثك وسماع كلامك, وكلما كان اللسان طويلا غير مهذب بذيئا كسبت نفور من حولك وفقدت احترامهم لك وكرهوك وكرهوا مجالستك تفاديا لسماع حديثك وكلامك.
* الدعاء: الدعاء فشأنه عجيب وقد سمعنا في ذلك قصصا كثيرة, فلا يغفل الإنسان عن الدعاء بأن يطهر الله لسانه من الكلام الفاحش البذيء ومن الغيبة والنميمة وأن يطهر قلبه من الحقد والحسد والنفاق.
* ترطيب اللسان وتطييبه بذكر الله وتعويده عليه ولا أسهل من ذكر الله ولا أعظم أجرا منه, وحينما يعتاد الإنسان الكلام الطيب يتعفف لسانه ويتورع فيما بعد عن النطق بغيره.
هذا ما جاد به قلمي, وفاضت به قريحتي أسأل الله أن أكون قد وفقت فيما كتبت فانتفعت ونفعت, وأدعو ربي أن يهدينا لأحسن الأقوال والأعمال لا يهدي لأحسنها سواه.
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=3576

----------


## هويدامحمد

:قال ابن القيم **
فضول الكلام تفتح للعبد أبواباً من الشر كلها مداخل للشيطان، فإمساك فضول الكلام يسد عنه تلك الأبواب كلها، وكم من حرب جرتها كلمة واحدة، وقد قال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لمعاذ: (وهل يكب الناس على مناخرهم في النار إلا حصائد ألسنتهم) وفي الترمذي أن رجلاً من الأنصار توفي فقال بعض الصحابة طوبى له، فقال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (فما يدريك لعله تكلم بما لا يعنيه، أو بخل بما لا ينقصه)، وأكثر المعاصي إنما تولدها من فضول الكلام والنظر، وهما أوسع مداخل الشيطان، فإن جارحتيهما لا يملان ولا يسأمان، بخلاف شهوة البطن، فإنه إذا امتلأ لم يبق فيه إرادة للطعام، وأما العين واللسان فلو تركا لم يفترا من النظر والكلام فجنايتهما متسعة الأطراف كثيرة الشعب، عظيمة الآفات، وكان السلف يحذرون من فضول الكلام، وكانوا يقولون ما شيء أحوج إلى طول سجن من لسان.


وفي جامع العلوم والحكم عند شرح حديث: (من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيراً أو ليصمت) ما مضمونه:


ما ليس بخير من الكلام فالسكوت عنه أفضل من التكلم به اللهم إلا ما تدعو إليه الحاجة مما لابد منه وقد روي عن ابن مسعود -رضي الله عنه- قال: إياكم وفضول الكلام، بحسب امرئ ما بلغ حاجته؛ وقال: يهلك الناس في فضول المال والكلام. وأيضاً فإن الإكثار من الكلام الذي لا حاجة إليه يوجب قساوة القلب.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## محمد طه شعبان

آفات اللسانعبد الله بن راضي المعيدي الشمري
 الحمد الله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين : أما بعد ...
فأيها المحب ... اللسان وما أدراك ما اللسان ... هو نعمة من نعم الله العظيمة ولطائف صنعه الغريبة .. صغير جرمه عظيم طاعته وجرمه .. إذ باللسان يستبان الكفر والإيمان ...
اللسان رحب الميدان .. واسع المجال .. هو ترجمان القلوب والأفكار .. آلة البيان وطريق الخطاب .. له في الخير مجال كبير وله في الشر باع طويل .. فمن استعمله للحكمة والقول النافع .. وقضاء الحوائج .. وقيده بلجام الشرع .. فقد اقر بالنعمة ووضع الشيء في موضعه .. وهو بالنجاة جدير.. ومن أطلق لسانه وأهمله .. سلك به الشيطان كل طريق .. ولا يكب الناس في النار على مناخرهم إلا حصائد ألسنتهم ... بل أن جوارح الإنسان كلها مرتبطة باللسان في الاستقامة والاعوجاج .. روى الأمام الترمذي وحسنه الألباني عن أبى سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إذا اصبح ابن أدم فان الأعضاء كلها تكفر اللسان ـ أي تخضع له ـ فتقول : اتق الله فينا فإنما نحن بك فان استقمت استقمنا وان اعوججت اعوججنا " 
تأمّل يرعاك الله في هذا الحديث العظيم ... في "الصحيحين " من حديث أبى هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن العبد ليتكلم بالكلمة من رضوان الله لا يلقي لها بالا يرفعه الله بها درجات وان العبد ليتكلم بالكلمة من سخط الله لا يلقي لها بالا يهوي بها في نار جهنم " 
ومن هنا جاء التأكيد العظيم على حفظ اللسان .." ما يلفظ من قول إلاّ لديه رقيب عتيد" ومن هنا أيضا جأت تلك الوصية العظيمة ... " يا معاذ كف عنك هذا وأخذ بلسانه .. وهل يكب الناس ا في النار على مناخرهم إلا حصائد ألسنتهم " .....
ولعظم هذا الآمر فقد ضرب السلف أروع الأمثلة في حفظهم لألسنتهم : فهذا أبو بكر صديق هذه الأمة رضي الله عنه يمسك بلسانه ويقول :" هذا أوردني الموارد " .. وقال ابن بريده : رأيت ابن عباس أخذا بلسانه وهو يقول : ويحك قل خيرا تغنم أو اسكت عن سوء تسلم وألا فاعلم انك ستندم قال : فقيل له : يابا عباس لم تقول هذا ؟ قال : انه بلغني أن الإنسانـ أراه قال ـ ليس علي شيء من جسده اشد حنقا أو غيظا يوم القيامة منه على لسانه إلا ما قال به خيرا أو أملى به خيرا ...
وكان ابن مسعود يحلف بالله الذي لااله إلا هو : ماعلى الأرض شيء أحوج إلى طول سجن من لسان ..
أيها المحب .. الكلام أسيرك .. فإذا خرج من فيك صرت أنت اسيره .. والله عند لسان كل قائل " ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد " .. وإذا أردت أن تستدل على مافي القلب فاستدل عليه بحركة اللسان فانه يطلعك على مافي القلب شاء صاحبه أم آبى .. قال يحي بن معاذ : " القلوب كالقدور تغلي بما فيها وألسنتها مغارفها فانظر إلى الرجل حين يتكلم فان لسانه يغترف لك مما في قلبه حلو وحامض وعذب وأجاج وغير ذلك ويبين لك طعم قلبه اغتراف لسانه " ...
ومن العجب إن الإنسان يهون عليه التحفظ والاحتراز من أكل الحرام والظلم والزنى والسرقة وشرب الخمر ومن النظر المحرم وغير ذلك ويصعب عليه التحفظ من حركة لسانه ؟!! 
فان معصية النطق يدخل فيها الشرك وهي اعظم الذنوب عند الله عز وجل ويدخل فيها القول على الله بغير علم وهو قرين الشرك .
وحاصل ذلك أنّ اللسان سلاح ذو حدين .. فهو عند اللبيب المهتدي آلة من آلات الخير والبر .. ومركب من مراكب البلوغ والنجاح .. ورأب صدع الفلك الماخر.. وهو عند الوقح السفيه عقرب خبيثة .. ودود علق يلاصق لحم من ينال .. ولهذا فهذه وقفات يسيرات مع أهم واشد آفات اللسان فأليك إياها مختصرة ... ويكفي من القلادة ما أحاط بالعنق ..
الآفة الأولى : الشرك بالله تعالى : يقول الحافظ ابن رجب : " فإن معصية النطق يدخل فيها الشرك وهو أعظم الذنوب عند الله عز وجل ويدخل فيها القول على الله بغير علم " 
الآفة الثانية : القول على الله بغير علم : إن القول على الله تعالى بغير علم هومن اعظم الذنوب .. بل هو أعظم من الشرك كما قرر ذلك ابن القيم رحمه الله .. وما ذاك إلاّ لأنه هو السبب حتى في الشرك فان السبب فيه هو القول على الله بغير علم .. 
إن المفتي موقع من رب العالمين ومخبر عما يعتقد انه حكم الله تعالى ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في مسألة معينة أو نازلة أو موضوع .. ومن هذا المنطلق يقول الإمام ابن القيم :" إذا كان منصب التوقيع عن الملوك بالمحل الذي لا ينكر فضله ولا يجهل قدره وهو من أعلى المراتب السنيات فكيف بمنصب التوقيع عن رب الأرض والسماوات ؟!
ولذلك كان السلف يدرؤون الفتيا عن أنفسهم ما استطاعوا ويحاولون أن يتخلصوا منها ويسندوها إلى غيرهم ... ومن ذلك ما ذكره الأمام الدار مي في السنن عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى ـ وهو من التابعين الثقاة المعروفين ـ قال :" لقد أدركت بهذا المسجد عشرين ومائة من الأنصار ما منهم من أحد يحدث بحديث إلا ود أن أخاه كفاه الحديث ولا يسال عن فتيا إلا ود أن أخاه كفاه الفتيا " 
ومن صور القول على الله بغير علم : 1) التسرع بالإفتاء بغير علم . 2) الاعتراض على النصوص بالعقل . 3) ذكر الحديث دون معرفة صحته أو ضعفه . 4) تسفيه أراء أئمة الإسلام . 5) الكلام بالدين على حسب الهوى والظن . لذلك كان حريا وجديرا بالمسلم أن يحذر كل الحذر من القول على الله تعالى بغير علم .. وان يرد الأمر إلى أهله ـ وهم أهل العلم ـ " فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون "
الآفة الثالثة الغيبة :
نعم إنها الغيبة يا عبد الله إنها ذكر العيب بظهر الغيب ذكرك أخاك بما يكره سواء أكان فيه ما تقول أم لم يكن هكذا بينها رسولها محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ربكم عز وجل في محكم تنزيله:" ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا أيحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم أخيه ميتا فكرهتموه ..." 
الغيبة ـ يا محب ـ ذات أسماء ثلاثة كلها في كتاب الله عز وجل ـ الغيبة والإفك والبهتان . فإذا كان في أخيك ما تقول فهي الغيبة وإذا قلت فيه ما بلغك عنه فهو الإفك وإذا قلت فيه ما ليس فيه فهو البهتان هكذا بين أهل العلم رحمهم الله الغيبة تشمل كل ما يفهم منه مقصود الذم سواء أكان بكلام أم بغمزة أم إشارة أم كتابة وان القلم لاحد اللسانين . والغيبة تكون في انتقاص الرجل في دينه وخلقه وخُلقه وفي حسبه ونسبه ومن عاب صنعه فإنما عاب صانعها .. يقول الحسن رحمه الله :" والله للغيبة أسرع في دين الرجل من الأكلة في الجسد " 
عجبا لمن ينتسب لاهل الحق والإيمان كيف يركب مركب الغيبة وقد علم أن المبتلى لها ذو قلب متقلب وفؤاد مظلم .. 
أيها الأخ الحبيب : ويشتد القبح والجرم .. ويتعاظم الذنب والذم .. حينما تصدر الغيبة ممن ينتسبون إلى العلم والصلاح ويتزينون بسيما أهل الزهد والورع فيجمعون في غيبتهم بين تزكية أنفسهم وذم غيرهم ..وقد يزيد البعض خبثه فيقدم المدح لمن يغتابه حتى يظهر تنصله من الغيبة فيقول : كان مجتهدا في العبادة والعلم والنزاهة والأمانة ولكنه فتر وابتلي بما ابتلينا به كلنا ومن ذلك أن يقول : ساء ني ما وقع لصديقنا من كذا وكذا فنسأل الله أن يثبته وهو كاذب في ذلك ..ولهذا يقول ابن القيم وكم ترى من رجل متورع عن الفواحش والظلم ولسانه يفري في أعراض الأحياء والأموات ولا يبالي بما يقول!!..
الآفة الرابعة الكذب : 
في خبر البخاري عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يما حدث به مما رآه من أنواع عذاب أهل النار فكان مما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام :" أما الذي رايته يشق شدقه فكذاب يكذب الكذبة فتحمل عنه حتى تبلغ الآفاق فيصنع به ما رأيت إلى يوم القيامة".. من لطخ لسانه برجس الكذب وخبيث الكلم .. لابد أن تبدو سريرته .. وينكشف أمره .. فلا يلقى من الناس إلا الازدراء والمنقصة .. أما أهل الحق والإيمان فيهديهم ربهم إلى الطيب من القول .. ويهديهم إلى صراط الحميد .. يقول علي رضي الله عنه : من كانت له عند الناس ثلاث وجبت له عليهم ثلاث : من إذا حدثهم صدقهم وإذا ائتمنوه لم يخنهم وإذا وعدهم وفي لهم .. وجبة عليهم أن تحبه قلوبهم وتنطلق بالثناء عليه ألسنتهم وتظهر له معونتهم .. ياعبدالله .. إنّ الصدق يهدي إلى البر وان البر يهدي إلى الجنة وان الرجل ليصدق حتى يكون صديقا وان الكذب يهدي إلى الفجور وان الفجور يهدي إلى النار وان الرجل ليكذب حتى يكتب عند الله كذابا "هكذا اخبر نبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم 
* النكت : لقد انتشر بين الناس اليوم نوع من أنواع الكذب وهو ما يسمى " بالنكت" حيث يقوم بعض الناس باصطناع حكايات لا اصل لها عن جنسيات أو انساب أو بلاد لاقوام .. وما ذاك ألا من اجل إضحاك الناس .. وهذا أمر محرم جمع بين الغيبة لهؤلاء والكذب .. وقد ورد الوعيد الشديد عليه يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :" ويل للذي يحدث بالحديث ليضحك به القوم فيكذب ويل له ويل له " 
ما يباح من الكذب : في الصحيح يقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" ليس الكذاب الذي يصلح بين الناس فينمي خيرا أو يقول خيرا " 
وفيه عن الزهري قال : " ولم اسمع يرخص في شيء مما يقول الناس كذب إلا في ثلاث : الحرب ، والإصلاح بين الناس، وحديث الرجل امرأته ، وحديث المرأة زوجها " 
الآفة الخامسة الكلام بالباطل أو السكوت عن الحق :
يقول ابن القيم رحمه الله : " وفي اللسان آفتان عظيمتان أن خلص من إحداهما لم يخلص من الأخرى : آفة الكلام وآفة السكوت وقد يكون كل منهما اعظم إثما من الأخرى في وقتها فالساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس عاص الله مراء مداهن إذا لم يخف على نفسه والمتكلم بالباطل شيطان ناطق عاص الله واكثر الخلق منحرف في كلامه وسكوته فهم بين هذين النوعين.. 
وأهل الوسط ـ وهم أهل الصراط المستقيم ـ كفوا ألسنتهم عن الباطل وأطلقوها فيما يعود عليهم نفعة في الآخرة "
الآفة السادسة شهادة الزور : 
قال سبحانه مثنياً على صنف من عباده " والذين لا يشهدون الزور وإذا مروا باللغو مروا كراما " 
وقال سبحانه وتعالى " ولا تكتموا الشهادة ومن يكتمها فانه ءاثم قلبه والله بما تعلمون عليم " 
وقد ترجم البخاري " رحمه الله " في صحيحه بابا قال فيه :" باب لا يشهد على شهادة جور إذا اشهد " 
وعن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما قال : جاء إعرابي إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا رسول الله ما الكبائر ؟ قال :" الإشراك بالله" قال ثم ماذا ؟ " ثم عقوق الوالدين " قال ثم ماذا؟ قال : " اليمين الغموس " قلت وما اليمين الغموس ؟ قال :" الذي يقتطع مال امرئ مسلم هو فيها كاذب" 
واليمين الغموس سميت بذلك لأنها تغمس صاحبها في الإثم ثم في النار ولا كفارة فيها .
الآفة السابعة القذف :
قال الله تعالى :" والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمنين جلدة ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبدا وأولئك هم الفاسقون " وهذه آفة لا يكاد يسلم منها اليوم إلا موفق من كثرة من يقع فيها .. إن قذف المؤمنين والمؤمنات في أعراضهم أو دينهم أو اتهامهم بما هم منه براء .. كل ذلك باب من الذنب عظيم .. وهو من الكبائر كما صح في ذلك الخبر عن المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام .. وقد بلينا اليوم بألسنه صارت ترى تجريح المسلمين خاصة العلماء ومنهم الدعاة دين تدين الله به .. ومن هذا المنطلق الواهي اتهامهم في عقائدهم وسلوكهم ودوا خل أعمالهم وخلجات قلوبهم وتفسير مقاصدهم ونيا تهم .. 
فترى وتسمع رمي ذاك أو هذا بأنه : خارجي ، معتزلي ، اشعري ، طُرقي ، إخواني ، تبليغي ، مقلد متعصب ، متطرف ، متزمت ، رجعي ، أصولي ، مداهن ،مراء ، من علماء السلطان ، من علماء الوضوء والغسل ، ماسوني ، علماني ، شيوعي ، اشتراكي ، بعثي ، قومي ، عميل ..كل هذا يقال من غير بينة ولا برهان .. إنما بالهوى والظن .. اخرج عبد الرزاق في تفسيره عن قتادة في تفسير قوله تعالى وممن حولك من الأعراب منافقون ... الآية " قال قتادة : ما بال أقوام يتكلفون علم الناس ؟1 فلان في الجنة وفلان في النار فإذا سالت أحدهم عن نفسه قال لا ادري !! لعمري أنت بنفسك اعلم منك بأحوال الناس ولقد تكلفت شيء ما تكلفه الأنبياء قبلك قال نبيه الله نوح :" قال وما علمي بما كانوا يعملون " وقال نبي الله شعيب : " بقيت الله خير لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين وما أنا عليكم بحفيظ " وقال الله لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم :" لاتعلمهم نحن نعلمهم " [ انظر تفسير عبد الرزاق 1/ 253 وعنه ابن كثير 4/204 ] 
الآفة الثامنة الحلف بغير الله تعالى : 
كالحلف بالأمانة والذمة والوالد والولد والشرف والقبيلة وبحياتك وحياة النبي وعند أحمد " من حلف بالأمانة فليس منا " وفي الصحيح " من كان حالفا فليحلف بالله أو ليصمت " 
الآفة التاسعة السب والشتم والسخرية بالمؤمنين : 
قال الله تعالى :" يأيها الذين ءامنوا لا يسخر قوم من قوم عسى أن يكونوا خيرا منهم ولا نساء من نساء عسى أن يكن خيرا منهن ولا تلمزوا أنفسكم ولا تنابزوا بالألقاب بئس الاسم الفسوق بعد الإيمان ومن لم يتب فأولئك هم الظالمون " فإياك ثم إياك أن تشتم مسلما أو تغمزه أو تلمزه .. مهما كانت مكانته أو جنسيته .. فأن عقد الإسلام يحرم عليك ذلك ..
الآفة العاشرة اللعن : 
عن أبي الدر داء رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" لا يكون اللعانون شفعاء ولا شهداء يوم القيامة " 
وعن أبي الدر داء رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" أن العبد إذا لعن شيئا صعدت اللعنة إلى السماء فتغلق أبواب السماء دونها ثم تهبط إلى الأرض فتغلق أبو أبها دونها ثم تأخذ يمينا وشمالا فإذا لم تجد مساغا رجعت إلى الذي لعن فان كان كذلك أهلا وألا رجعت إلى قائلها " 
لا يزال لسانك رطباً بذكر الله ..
في " الصحيحين " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " من قال حين يصبح وحين يمسي : سبحان الله وبحمده مائة مرة حطت خطاياه وان كانت مثل زبد البحر " وعند مسلم انه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " أيعجز أحدكم أن يكسب كل يوم ألف حسنة ؟ فسأله سائل من جلسائه كيف يكسب أحدنا ألف حسنة؟ قال : يسبح مائة تسبيحه فيكتب له ألف حسنة أو يحط عنه ألف خطيئة " وعند احمد واصحاب السنن أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " من قال: سبحان الله وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة " فانظر يا رعاك الله ألي هذه الحسنات الهائلة والى ما يقابلها من العمل اليسير حسنات يعب منها الإنسان عبا لا غلاء ولا كلفة غير توفيق الله لمن بادر آلا فليت شعري أترون نخيل الجنة كنخيل الدنيا لله بكم يشتري أطيب النخيل في دنيانا ؟! ألا فالله اكبر ولا اله إلا الله نخلة في الجنة ثمنها سبحان الله وبحمده !! أوه تالله لقد فرطنا في نخيل كثيرة فالله المستعان 
وأمر آ خر أيها المحب لابد من التنبه أليه في هذا المقام ذلك انه ينبغي للمؤمنين إذا ضمهم مجلس إلا يخلو من ذكر الله فان نبيكم محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :" مامن قوم يقومون من مجلس لا يذكرون الله فيه إلا أقاموا عن مثل جيفة حمار وكان لهم حسرة " أخرجه الإمام احمد وأبو داود والنسائي من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه .
ولفظ الترمذي :" ما جلس قوم مجلسا لم يذكروا الله فيه ولم يصلوا على نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا كان عليهم تره".
ولهذه المجالس كفارة ارشد أليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله : من جلس مجلسا فكثر فيه لغطه فقال قبل أن يقوم من مجلسه :" سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ألا اله إلا أنت استغفرك وأتوب إليك إلا غفر له ماكان في مجلسه ذلك " [رواه أبو داود والد ارمي وقال الحافظ في الفتح : سنده قوي ] 
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه أجمعين ،،، 
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/almueidi/1.htm

----------


## محب الشيخ العلوان

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاكم الله خير


وجزاكم مثله أخانا الحبيب

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وانظر هذا الرابط:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?114793

----------

